# Can I stop the beeping



## Amberzak (Jun 24, 2017)

so I found one small problem with the pump. 

I was doing a tiny bit of filming earlier. Training to work in the film industry. The physical work makes me need less insulin or risk a hypo. 

Problem with that is thar every few minutes or so my pump then gives off a tiny beep when you do a temporary basal rate. It's very quiet, but when you're the boom operator, those mics pick up everything. 

Is there a way to stop the beeping? It's the spirit combo. If not then I guess I'll just need to figure out a basal setting for days when I'm on set, and just remember to change it over on those days


----------



## Radders (Jun 24, 2017)

I did manage to silence the alarm once that sounds when it's switched off, but I have never managed to do it since! I think that this means it is possible. Sorry I am not able to tell you how!


----------



## AndBreathe (Jun 24, 2017)

Amberzak said:


> so I found one small problem with the pump.
> 
> I was doing a tiny bit of filming earlier. Training to work in the film industry. The physical work makes me need less insulin or risk a hypo.
> 
> ...



Probably the manufacturer's support line could help work out how?  If it were me, as well as having them walk me through it, I'd be making notes on a keystroke by keystroke basis and practise a bit.  It's all too easy to think, "I'll remember how to do that", then immediately forget!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 24, 2017)

Well if it's not in War & Peace aka Manuel - you'll have to ring the helpline.  Office hours during the week preferably, that way you get through to someone at Burgess Hill rather than the out of hours number in the US - who I found were neither use nor ornament and only wanted at the end of it to take a message to pass on to Burgess Hill for Monday.

B Hill staff ARE very helpful.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 25, 2017)

Amberzak said:


> Is there a way to stop the beeping? It's the spirit combo. If not then I guess I'll just need to figure out a basal setting for days when I'm on set, and just remember to change it over on those days



Only solution I can think of is a hammer


----------



## Sally71 (Jun 26, 2017)

You might need the Config computer software, and then link your pump up with the computer - you can do loads of things with that which aren't in the pump settings, e.g. Change the limit at which the low cartridge alarm goes off, stop the darn thing alarming just to tell you that the temp basal has come to an end, and so on.  So it wouldn't surprise me if you can turn off the hourly beep the same way. Ring the Roche helpline and speak to the technical department, they are usually very helpful.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 27, 2017)

Amazing all that we can learn absolutely up ur pumps.

In normal circumstances the intermittent bleep with a TBR is useful as a reminder, however not in your sound tech position.  I think I would set a basal rate programme for a working on the rig day, with Temporary reduction on your rates during the hours you are at work and your normal rates for overnight, just in case you forgot to change bac.  As Sally says this is much quicker to do with the software, but using that I find it clashes with Diasend which I use to share data with my D team, so tend to do new programmes on my handset.

I hope you find a solution and if you get alternatives let us know.


----------

